# $75 gift certificate!!!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! One of my best friends gave me a 75 dollar gift certificate for my favorite pet store ever! I have no clue what to get! I know I'm going to get stuff for my dog. But also lots of things for the fishies! I think I'm going to get another 10 gallon tank with a heater and filter. But, that still gives me lots left over! Anyone have anything to recommend? I think I will get some decor too. :-D 

here is the website.

thatpetplace.com


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

id get some plants like fancy one not regular slick plants but spical one beautiful ones


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah get some plants and decorations,fishy supplies.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

get some nice toys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! What a nice friend!! Have fun with your gift certificate.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow how awesome! I'd get a great 10 gallon set up with the works!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah good idea guys


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the in put everyone.  My friend is amazing.....

Help me pick gravel!!!! I can't decide! They are all pretty! I already have the "Blue Lagoon" color. So, I don't really want to get another one of that.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

maybe fire red or lime green?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4338/product.web

Here is the gravel they have.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

neon orange
or
emerald green

i have marine blue in my tank


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like the black and the blues and the purple. lol


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i like bright color they make the tank stand out


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the "Salt and Pepper" but I'm not sure how good it will look with my fish. This is him:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/3461363172_5873a7c052.jpg


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i wouldnt get that its to bland like dosnt pop


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

ooh yeah. I think the "salt and pepper" would be great with your fish.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

then i guess its set girls know interior decorating better them males lol follow your heart

wow i sound like a hippi even tho i am one


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I need to get two bags, so I might get the black and then mix it with another color! Maybe Green? Orange? Orange and black might look too much like Halloween, I don't like Halloween. Oooh!!! Maybe mix orange and yellow?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

or orenge and green is a nice combo


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh man i'm jealous haha. thats awesome! i'd get a 10 gallon and set it up with a divider for 2 fishies. i can never make up my mind on gravel colors either lol, so i ended up just getting 2 colors, one for one side of the tank, and the other for the other side of the tank. black and purple would look really cool with your fish! he's really pretty by the way


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!! I already have the supplies to make a divider.  

Now, I'm leaning towards orange and blue.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would just get whatever you want I guess. lol. I use gravel that my bfs dad bought. It's not aquarium gravel, so I had to boil it a couple times. It's just like white and orange colored gravel.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

how do you make a divider?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

ifish said:


> how do you make a divider?


Like this:
http://www.petfish.net/tank_dividers.htm


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

tanks i will read it now my name is all over this site nohiung everywhere you look


----------



## ilovemybetta (Jul 3, 2009)

red and blue??


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I would sell the 10 gallon, if you want, and then buy the biggest tank your can afford.


----------

